# Intel GMA 900 series driver



## Akshaysangwan (May 24, 2016)

Please suggest me direct download link for Intel GMA 900 driver for windows 7 both 32 bit and 64 bit


----------



## Akshaysangwan (May 24, 2016)

Please suggest direct download link for Intel GMA 900 series driver for window 7 both 32 & 64 bit version


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Intel graphics device in your computer needs to be correctly identified first before we can locate and provide you with a Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit driver.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Display Adapters* heading.
What's the exact name of the device listed there?

Double-click that device to open its properties window.
Click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
What's the exact 4-character code that follows *VEN_* and *DEV_* in those strings?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's no need to start multiple threads to ask for this driver.
I've already replied to you in your other thread.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Akshaysangwan (May 24, 2016)

Sir its 32 bit windows 7


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to reply to my instructions in your other thread.
We still don't know the correct description of that graphics device.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If your computer is a factory-brand one, advise us what brand name and model name and model number it is.
If your computer is a custom/self-built one, advise what brand name and model number its motherboard is.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Threads merged. Please stay with one thread per question.


----------



## Akshaysangwan (May 24, 2016)

Motherboard. Gsonic


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Gsonic is a brand, an unknown brand. Without a concrete model number it doesn't help.

But the Intel GMA graphics were included in the Intel 910 and 915 chipsets, they are very old and are not officially supported under Windows 7, Intel only made drivers for Windows XP and older: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/pr...Intel-915GM-GMS-910GML-Express-Chipset-Family


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

AK:

Here is what I found about the Intel GMA 900 series graphics device:










This is a 2004-era graphics device which was introduced about 5 years before Windows 7 was introduced.

According to the Intel driver downloads site, it has no driver support for Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

